# The Wishing Well Plaza



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to The Wishing Well Plaza, the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full messages when you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from chatting with yourself or posting just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop. Posts here will add to your post count, as this is TBT HQ.

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)

*Sips Drink While Laying in the Sun*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 3, 2006)

Playing around with names.    			 Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Micah (Jan 4, 2006)

I like the Village square. I like Acre B-3 better.   
:huh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 4, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> I like the Village square. I like Acre B-3 better.   
:huh:


 Hey, I'm just playing around with names for now. It may return to B-3.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 6, 2006)

man...comapred to Egnorth's Corral, Village Square is deeeeeaaaaaaddddd.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah.... 

BRING BACK EGNORTH'S CORRAL!
BRING BACK EGNORTH'S CORRAL!
BRING BACK EGNORTH'S CORRAL!
BRING BACK EGNORTH'S CORRAL!
BRING BACK EGNORTH'S CORRAL!

Or else!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 6, 2006)

your strike worked now it's Egnorth's Corral :lol:  
:rofl:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> your strike worked now it's Egnorth's Corral :lol:  
:rofl:


 or is it???

:llama:


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, what i said actully makes a diffrenence for a change. Anyways:


 :llama:  :llama:  :llama: 

Egnorths rock!  Egnorths rock!  Egnorths rock! 
Their Corral does too! Their Corral does too!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2006)

Is that dancing green Llama thing a Egnorth? I dunno what this is for but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 6, 2006)

now it's Egnorth Jr.'s Corral 
:rofl:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Is that dancing green Llama thing a Egnorth? I dunno what this is for but I'm just wondering.


 Well, no one is 100% sure, but here are the two theories:
1)Egnorth is a species of llama-like creatures.
2)Egnorth is a special mutated llama.

We'll never know.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...

Well... There isn't a Jr. Egnorth Smilely!!     

Will we live?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2006)

Llamas spit at people so Egnorths spit out fireballs to get people who they hate then.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Llamas spit at people so Egnorths spit out fireballs to get people who they hate then.


 That makes no sence to me at all.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 6, 2006)

YUP!


:llama:


----------



## Copper (Jan 6, 2006)

what about Nook's Cranny for the name of the chat thread?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> what about Nook's Cranny for the name of the chat thread?


 ok...your wish is my command!

*poof*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 6, 2006)

my head hurts Egnorth's Corral/Nook's Cranny/Village Square >_<


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2006)

Put that all down, but make it in the Next Demension! :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ugh, I don't think I really like Egnorth. He's kind of ugly. 

And, if too many Egnorths get posted here, it'll count as spam, and I'll have to lock this thread. We wouldn;t want that, would we?


----------



## Copper (Jan 7, 2006)

WEEKEND! Yay


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool! It got unlocked! Free the beautiful Egnorths!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool name


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2006)

Did you unlock the Egnorths? Because your name is in the title. Thank you if you did!     
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Cool! It got unlocked! Free the beautiful Egnorths!


 Huh? Unlocked? No, this is a new thread made, that was name-changed.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I don't think I really like Egnorth. He's kind of ugly.
> 
> And, if too many Egnorths get posted here, it'll count as spam, and I'll have to lock this thread. We wouldn;t want that, would we?


 See. I quoted you on this. It says that you locked it. Isn't it the same thread? You said it was locked at the top of the page on this thread. Its that or I'm lost. >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, this is what happened. The Former Egnorth's Corral was locked. This was not originally Egnorth's Corral, but a different chat thread, that had it's name changed, without any notification whatsoever. If too many Egnorth posts were posted here, then I would have to lock this, the chat thread, and start a new one. Do you understand?

And, I'm renaming this thread. It's confusing too many people.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

Name #2 of playing around with names.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hmm...call me crazy, but I have an idea. I could repoen Egnorth's Corral, but instead, it will be in the Spam Board. Floated and all. What does everyone think of that? If I get enough yeses, I'll do it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait...so anyone can change the name except me???

we were just having fun.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes! Do that! Also, this is an awsome name. :yes:


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2006)

This is quoting smart's post.

Never!!!

Then we can't rank up for spaming.     

JK

EDIT: Ok, ok. I went crazy there.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 7, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any mod can, just edit the first post of the thread.

Also, aye, Smart Tech, good idea.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it's just, you can change the name, but, this thread was more or less becoming a copy of the old one, which was something I didn't want. 

You can change it, but I don't encourage it. I think that we need to settle on one name. Plus, I really don't get "Egnorth".


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First one I've had in a while.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well, not all of the titles i put in were egnorth related.


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah...Like Nook's Cranny (a good one)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 7, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, I know. All I'm saying is that we decide on one title for the chat thread. Now, could we please drop this matter? I don't see any reason to continue it.


----------



## Copper (Jan 9, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yeah...Like Nook's Cranny (a good one)


 I came up with that one.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I'm still debating over this, plus I still have a few names I want to try out.


----------



## Copper (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok so anyways how is everybody?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> Ok so anyways how is everybody?


 Good. I think I might want to change this name, since I keep getting it mixed up with the RP of the same name.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

New name again: The Seaside Cafe.


----------



## Copper (Jan 9, 2006)

Seaside Cafe. *Claps* Very good however its not very Animal Crossing like.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> Seaside Cafe. *Claps* Very good however its not very Animal Crossing like.


 Well, I tried. Oh well, maybe a place like this will appear in the next Animal Crossing.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 9, 2006)

Seaside Cafe... Cafe


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Coconut Cabana. I think we have a winner.    
^_^


----------



## Copper (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe I mean its ok but I think there could be a better one.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 9, 2006)

if cocanut were spelled rightm we'd have a winner...

uhh... how do you spell cocanut... >_>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> Maybe I mean its ok but I think there could be a better one.


 Wait...I've got it! 

Brewster's Cafe!


----------



## Copper (Jan 9, 2006)

No no K.K's Cafe!


----------



## ƒish (Jan 9, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how about "The Roost"... since thats sort of what the Cafe is called?

and we could like, have stuff every saturday from 8 - midnight : o


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2006)

Nook's Cafe


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Copper (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I liked The Roost!


----------



## Micah (Jan 10, 2006)

Smart might name it Brewster's Cafe. The Roost is too confusing with my cafe, "The Roost"


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 10, 2006)

The Town Hall maybe?


----------



## Micah (Jan 10, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Smart, that's mine. But you can use it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 10, 2006)

Guys why are we debating about the name in a chat thread.

Chat threads are for chatting     

Not everything has to have the perfect name...just look at mine *prays someone will change it to never be taken alive*

Anyways how do you like that name for myself?

Also why not just make it January Chat Thread


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2006)

Cup Of Noodles said:
			
		

> Guys why are we debating about the name in a chat thread.
> 
> Chat threads are for chatting
> 
> ...


 You have a point...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 10, 2006)

Eh, why not? How about TBT Chat Thead, thought? I mean, it's a chat threat at TBT.     

So, let's try it. Simple, but good.


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2006)

Now I think about it.... Too Simple.


----------



## bendilin (Jan 10, 2006)

i thinkl that animal crossing chat woud be cool.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cup Of Noodles said:
			
		

> Guys why are we debating about the name in a chat thread.
> 
> Chat threads are for chatting
> 
> ...


 This is the best place to chat about the name of the chat thread, because there is no better place to chat about the name of the chat thread, unless someone were to make a thread for chatting about that name of the chat thread, which might be a good idea.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, everything is fine with me.


----------



## Copper (Jan 12, 2006)

So what did you guys have for dinner tonight?

I had chessy chicken and milk yummy!


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2006)

I had tacos >_<


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 12, 2006)

I had pizza...I think...


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanted pizza...


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 12, 2006)

I want pizza every night, but sadly, that just doesn't work out.


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> I want pizza every night, but sadly, that just doesn't work out.


 Me too! We are SO alike!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 12, 2006)

Pizzza takes control of you. We had pizza last night.    
:wub:


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2006)

Gonna go eat pizza!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Wakes Up Thread*


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2006)

Time to get up already! We want to sleep in a little longer!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Time to get up already! We want to sleep in a little longer!


 No sleeping! *Blasts Nook with Plasma Cannon*


:rofl:


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OW!     			    :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


----------



## Copper (Jan 16, 2006)

Good Morning Everybody!


----------



## Drazzle Dazzle (Jan 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woah, a little harsh?       
^_^


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2006)

Drazzle Dazzle said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh, yeah! :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Drazzle Dazzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really. Using this *Points To Nuclear Cannon*, that would be harsh. :yes:


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AUGH!!! STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So, I'm assuming you know how strong it is, then?


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. Never make my brother mad! (Vugidivudiva)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um, okay then.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *sleeps*


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2006)

phhf nuclear cannon, that is 20th century technology.
What I got here is a Digital nuclear cannon that plays MP3s
I'll take you down while listening to some kinda pumped up techno.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 17, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> phhf nuclear cannon, that is 20th century technology.
> What I got here is a Digital nuclear cannon that plays MP3s
> I'll take you down while listening to some kinda pumped up techno.


 No one can stand up to this, the most cutting edge breakthrough ever!

Behold! 

*Pushes Button*

Cupholders! Tremble in their presence! And their non-spill powers! 

 :evillaugh:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 17, 2006)

ummmm...so whats going on everyone?
  
:huh:			 
hi



bye


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 17, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ummmm...so whats going on everyone?
> :huh:
> hi
> 
> ...


 Okay, see ya then. Come back soon. :yes:


----------



## Micah (Jan 17, 2006)

*dodges blast* I'm back!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 17, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> *dodges blast* I'm back!


 Welcome back. :yes:

*Gives Nook Cookie*


----------



## Copper (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey what are you guys having for dinner tonight? I'm having meatball subs with milk yum!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 17, 2006)

Copper said:
			
		

> Hey what are you guys having for dinner tonight? I'm having meatball subs with milk yum!


 I had porkchops. Yum!


----------



## Micah (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm having a cookie!   
B)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 17, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> I'm having a cookie!   
B)


 You're welcome.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2006)

its morning now sooooooooooo i got cereal.... :lol:


----------



## Micah (Jan 18, 2006)

Haven't eaten yet.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

Tina you fat lard eat your HAM!!!! I mean, Nook you fat lard eat your HAM!!!  (came from Napoleon Dynamite, w00t)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 18, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tina you fat lard eat your HAM!!!! I mean, Nook you fat lard eat your HAM!!!  (came from Napoleon Dynamite, w00t)


 You know, I never understood that movie. :no:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

It was awkward.....it was about getting Pedro for president, or getting a date for prom or dancing on the stage.......I dunno, it was funny!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 18, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> It was awkward.....it was about getting Pedro for president, or getting a date for prom or dancing on the stage.......I dunno, it was funny!


 I read a synopsis on the Internet. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2006)

:huh:			 yeaaah well I never saw it and don't want to because it made many a friend say many a stupid qoute from it....yeah....


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmmm, why is Sporge the dark sage? Wheres the other Sages? Pie Sage? Sage of Light? Sage of Water? Wise Sage? Color Sage? I have questions, mister!  :jay:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 18, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> :huh:			 yeaaah well I never saw it and don't want to because it made many a friend say many a stupid qoute from it....yeah....


 gosh or vote pedro???

i saw that movie, and to be honest, worst movie i've seen in a long time, maybe ever...nah, pochahantas was worst, but thats it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 19, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've just read about it, and I'm not even sure I'm going to watch it. No offense to you who like it.


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2006)

That movies all anyone talks about. I think: BOOOOORING!!! (IMO) 
:yawn:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> That movies all anyone talks about. I think: BOOOOORING!!! (IMO) 
:yawn:


 Well, I've never seen it. But, I don't think it's going to be something that I'll go out of my way to see.    			 Chances are, I won't watch it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2006)

There is like no story to it.  Just some kid and stuff.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 21, 2006)

So who is going to do the tank war? I'm already in the room


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> There is like no story to it.  Just some kid and stuff.


 So I've read.    			 It doesn't really have a plot, which I think all movies should have some kind of defined plot, IMO.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have one guess about what movie you are talking about, Napolian Dynamite


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bingo! 

*Gives ZeldaFreak a Cookie* 

Here you go.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I have this...

*Gives ZeldaFreak Exploding Cookie*

Enjoy.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 21, 2006)

yum   
^_^			 although... I sudenly feel a lot lighter... and i can feel a lot less of me...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> yum   
^_^			 although... I sudenly feel a lot lighter... and i can feel a lot less of me...


 That's to be expected.    			 These are my exploding...er...I mean, Diet Cookies. :yes: 


:rofl:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2006)

*goes to gameroom1*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> *goes to gameroom1*


 Oh, why are you heading to the game room?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 21, 2006)

smart, i think its time to change your tank war record :r


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2006)

cuz...zeldafreak said he watned to i thought.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> smart, i think its time to change your tank war record :r


 Hm? I already did.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2006)

*foams at mouth*

MUST....HAVE....METROID....PRIME....HUNTERS....

*looks at 7 multiplayer modes again*


----------



## Flummoxer (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you kill that?  It's a very important question.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

Flummoxer said:
			
		

> Can you kill that?  It's a very important question.


 The question is, can you?


----------



## Flummoxer (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope.    
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

Flummoxer said:
			
		

> Nope.    
:'(


 Well, at least you tried. 

*Gives Flum an A for Effort*

There you go.


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 23, 2006)

*censored* is that thing


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2006)

The only reason Smart_Tech is good at those games is because his computer can actually handle them.  
:rofl:


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 23, 2006)

errrr ok


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> The only reason Smart_Tech is good at those games is because his computer can actually handle them. 
:rofl:


Yep. Thank my Cable Modem for that. :yes: And my activeness in both TBT and RS. :yes::yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

yoshi9877 said:
			
		

> *censored* is that thing


 The King Black Dragon, also known as the KBD. It's also me in the mornings, too.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The only reason Smart_Tech is good at those games is because his computer can actually handle them.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WoW? What's that?   
:huh:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Soccerboy8033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 World of Warcraft


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 24, 2006)

A Popular MMORPG.  Played on the computer.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 24, 2006)

pssh... Runescape... yeah right >_>

Ultima Online will always be better than runescape... i remember when i thought Runescape was like, the best MMORPG ever... then my brother brought me to the world of Britannia... : D

if anything, Runescape is a cheap knockoff... and they still suck at getting it right.

heh... runescape... even the name is funny.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 24, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2006)

rune scape... tried it once but didn't get into it...        

what is fun is finding random short games online, or flash animations...

anyone see the Rise of the mushroom kindom flash films?  It is a little blood but pretty cool, the yoshis are like raptors.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 24, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> rune scape... tried it once but didn't get into it...
> 
> what is fun is finding random short games online, or flash animations...
> 
> anyone see the Rise of the mushroom kindom flash films?  It is a little blood but pretty cool, the yoshis are like raptors.


 games like "Jumper" are pretty cool     

but games like runescape... eww >_>

they're like, milking little kids... and they dont feel bad about it. : \


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2006)

milking little kids?
may I be the first to say how disgusting saying it that way is.....
 :no:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 24, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> milking little kids?
> may I be the first to say how disgusting saying it that way is.....
> :no:


 Ugh. That's what I was about to say.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 24, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i ment milking their wallets... but that way works too. >_>


either way, the owners of that site don't have much of a soul... they make their game like Cocaine, so you can't stop playing it, (look at smarttech ) then make it so for all the "good" stuff, you have to pay them money.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2006)

hmmmm I see.
I think I want to play a MMORPG but I don't want a monthly fee... any out there that are an actual game?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 24, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

*walks into Jeremy Estate*

"Press the Green Button to begin"

Anyone remember that?

Storm, pmk and Bul's Bro should...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *walks into Jeremy Estate*
> 
> "Press the Green Button to begin"
> 
> ...


 Yeah, all I saw was a sign that said "Jeremy Estate This Way."

My town is better.


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't remember you EVER being there... For those who don't know at one time we had it in my town... And well... When you payed to enter and talk to him he always said: Press the Green Button to Begin! Lol. It confuzzed alot of vistors.          

And no way yours is better...Too many "TBTS HQ this way" Signs...>___>


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I don't remember you EVER being there... For those who don't know at one time we had it in my town... And well... When you payed to enter and talk to him he always said: Press the Green Button to Begin! Lol. It confuzzed alot of vistors.
> 
> And no way yours is better...Too many "TBTS HQ this way" Signs...>___>


 I removed all of that, my town is a winter wonderland now...


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

Now your town can get a 0.1 rating! Enjoy.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2006)

teh roxxors en me soxxors es actually teh suxxors

heh heh heh

town arguments...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Now your town can get a 0.1 rating! Enjoy.


 Dude, you haven't been to my redesigned town. :|


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought my town looks pretty good. :yes:


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I teleported there.  :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2006)

yeees Justin and I can see yors nooooowww...
 :yes:


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

I can seeeeeeeeeee youuuuuuuuuurs nooooow tooooooo.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 24, 2006)

yeeeeeeaaaaahh isnt't sacasm fuuuuunnnn.

lol
any way... gnight foks I'll be here all week!


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2006)

Coooooolllllllll Tttttttthhhhhhiiiissss sooooo fuuuunnnn.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 24, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2006)

City? Where's the cars?


----------



## ƒish (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> City? Where's the cars?


 i'd like to know myself... i've found more than enough of their tires... >_>


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 25, 2006)

onett is not, I will not stand for the insults!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 25, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> City? Where's the cars?


 I don't know. How does Gracie get her car into town?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

Awwwwwww, I didn't get the chance to say anything on the game.... anywayyyyyy Zeston will be the best town for spices! Cinnamon and all the things you put on your foods. Like salt, cinnamon, pepper sugar and all that good stuff. My town is better of all in Animal Crossing!


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You didn't see the wings that come out of her car when she leaves town?


----------



## Resurgence83 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow you guys are a weird bunch!  O_O;;


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2006)

Top Kirby said:
			
		

> Wow you guys are a weird bunch!  O_O;;


 we really are!


----------



## Koopa Troopa (Jan 26, 2006)

w00t, I'm new :evillaugh:


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 26, 2006)

Meh, RuneScape, I used to play it (Lvl. 60, full rune+granite maul 
:yawn:	 )
What are your lvls, for those of you who play?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 26, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Meh, RuneScape, I used to play it (Lvl. 60, full rune+granite maul 
:yawn:	 )
> What are your lvls, for those of you who play?


I'm Level 82.     

I think I'm the highest level person here.    			 Oh, if you don't want your stuff, could I have it? Or did you already sell it?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 26, 2006)

Top Kirby said:
			
		

> Wow you guys are a weird bunch!  O_O;;


 Thanks for the compliment. :yes:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 26, 2006)

Koopa Troopa said:
			
		

> w00t, I'm new :evillaugh:


 Welcome, Troopa!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Almost level 62 for me. I usually spend an hour training a day.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 26, 2006)

Lvl. 63 here. I got Rune Plate, platelegs, med helm, b-axe............I hate the helmet....I got it from a lesser demon..I don't play as much...I just like dressing unique and learning about the game and try to help noobies. If not that i run around the wildy like a idiot trying to get to different places....then die......then run back......it helps the people that are bums for stuff get higher levels without a challenge....because I don't bring anything...just things I find...... :jay:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 26, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Lvl. 63 here. I got Rune Plate, platelegs, med helm, b-axe............I hate the helmet....I got it from a lesser demon..I don't play as much...I just like dressing unique and learning about the game and try to help noobies. If not that i run around the wildy like a idiot trying to get to different places....then die......then run back......it helps the people that are bums for stuff get higher levels without a challenge....because I don't bring anything...just things I find...... :jay:


 I guess you have fun doing that, then.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 26, 2006)

h43r: ...............................................

runescape bleh


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -sees my body in the wilderness- OOOOOH CAPITAL IDEA!!!! -keeps dying and gives it to the blood bank of runescape and gives my dead bodys as dummies to the Varrock Dummy Newbie Attacking Stations- Now they can PK meeeeeeee, and they get to look at total hotness too!  
:rofl:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 27, 2006)

Is that you Kolvo.....????


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm level 62 on Rune and have full rune and 50K.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Is that you Kolvo.....????


 Yes.....................


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Is that you Kolvo.....????


 Yep, that's him. Name change. :yes:


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2006)

Plasma Cannon time!

Plasma Cannons have their own reserved time in the day for them. Incase you didn't know.     

This time I will need a Helper! Anyone?

           

<small>We are not allowed to be blamed for if you are injered during your time being a helper.</small>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Plasma Cannon time!
> 
> Plasma Cannons have their own reserved time in the day for them. Incase you didn't know.
> 
> ...


 I don't know if anyone will volunteer, but in case they don't, I'll have to use my new Yake Staff!   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 27, 2006)

helper for what?
the plasma cannon?
Pure 25th century technology.  Get with thre 26 century, I got my plasma cannon nano and it fits in my pocket with 4 times the power!!
and now......................FIRE!!!*shoots Plasma cannon nano*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> helper for what?
> the plasma cannon?
> Pure 25th century technology.  Get with thre 26 century, I got my plasma cannon nano and it fits in my pocket with 4 times the power!!
> and now......................FIRE!!!*shoots Plasma cannon nano*


 Yes, but, like the PSP, it has a short battery lifespan of 5 seconds, making it useless. 

 :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2006)

*looks at post count* 

O_O

Umm... Is that number 2000,0000?    			 No it's: 200 right? No, no... 2,000


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

*gives Justin soda**sips soda* congrats Justin


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *looks at post count*
> 
> O_O
> 
> Umm... Is that number 2000,0000?    			 No it's: 200 right? No, no... 2,000


 Congrats for reaching 2,000, Justin. :yes:

Here's a smiley for you:
 :jay:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

*gives Valoo soda*Join the party.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> *gives Valoo soda*Join the party.


 Thanks. 

*Drinks*

*Blasts Can with Plasma Cannon*

Eh, I needed to use it today.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

Party on land is soooo... boring. Plus I'm a prehistoric shapeshifter......I don't need cannons when I can turn into fierce beasts! For now....-turns into Trilobite and dives into the water-...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 28, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Party on land is soooo... boring. Plus I'm a prehistoric shapeshifter......I don't need cannons when I can turn into fierce beasts! For now....-turns into Trilobite and dives into the water-...


 Hm...interesting new abilities you have there. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

MY abilities are h43r: skills,with stealth,strenght ,speed,and meat vision 
:rofl:


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

Who's gonna be my target...err...Helper?

For Plasma Cannon Time.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

My skills are...Umm....Soccer.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*teleports in*

My abilities are magic, teleporting, and... more magic?

HYDRO!  *floods room*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Gahhhhhh!!!!!! Good thing I'm still the Trilobite or else I'd drown!!! -turns into stegosaurus and drinks all the water and then goes back to human- Ahhhhhhh my stomach...-wobbles around room-

Kabuto the pokemon was based on Trilobites too, I just figured that out.


----------



## Copper (Jan 28, 2006)

Good Morning peoples of TBT! What do you think of Windows Vista changing the subject


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Whats that???  :mez:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Whats that???  :mez:


 It's Windows' next OS.

I think it's awesome. I love all of the new features.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never heard of it untill now.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> I've never heard of it untill now.


Had you heard of the Longhorn? You probably hadn't. That was the codename, before they changed it to Vista.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Nope I can't say I have heard of it either.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Nope I can't say I have heard of it either.

 Woops computer problems. Admin or mod please delete this one.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 28, 2006)

hmmm windows vista... that Means I'll have to upgrade and spend money doesn't it!
at least it has been a few years this time....


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> hmmm windows vista... that Means I'll have to upgrade and spend money doesn't it!
> at least it has been a few years this time....


 Yeah! I'll be upgrading as soon as I can.


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

Umm... 

IPS is down!     
:'(				     
:'(				     			  :no: 

Never!!!!!


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Umm...
> 
> IPS is down!     
:'(				     
:'(				     			  :no:
> 
> Never!!!!!


 Yeah, I read that on TNZ. I'm sorry.


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2006)

Back up now.

TURNIP NOW!!
NO MORE BLINDING YELLOW!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Back up now.
> 
> TURNIP NOW!!
> NO MORE BLINDING YELLOW!


 Congrats Justin,my sn will later be purple


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Back up now.
> 
> TURNIP NOW!!
> NO MORE BLINDING YELLOW!


 YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN SEE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! lol Congrats....you did us and the entire forum a favor. I'm gonna be a Red Rock soon too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Back up now.
> 
> TURNIP NOW!!
> NO MORE BLINDING YELLOW!


 Congrats Justin. Now everyone can see your name. :yes:

*Runs to Change Member Library Info*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do forget me,I'am a insect.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 28, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Runs Back* Okay then. 

*Runs Back to Member Library*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, and you might wanna wait for me because I'm a soon-to-be Red Rock.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 28, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Yeah, and you might wanna wait for me because I'm a soon-to-be Red Rock.


 *Runs Back* Can't...make....another trip... 

Wait, why am I running?   
:huh:			 I can fly at lightspeed.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, NOW change my position from Rock ---> Red Rock.    
^_^


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm a fossil now!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

too many people changing ranks :wacko:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't change rank in a long time.


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you "SUPERMARIORPG1" from NF? I think so.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 29, 2006)

yea I am.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> too many people changing ranks :wacko:


 You can say that again.


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

I AM A ROCK!  I AM AN ISLAND!


YEP! I'M A ROCK!  

RANK UP!   *victory sign*


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I AM A ROCK!  I AM AN ISLAND!
> 
> 
> YEP! I'M A ROCK!
> ...


 I am a Red Rock! That means I'm angry. Why? Because your not! GET ANGRY! GRRRRRRRR! But.....I'm a rock so I can't move......welcome to being a Rock...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, but my rank color is a pretty maroon.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

In my town, my colors for my town is Maroon and Gold.....our mascot is the cardinal........its preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeety cool! So when I have maroon for my name....I repersent..


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

cool.  I think those are Virginia Tech colors....


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope! I don't live in Virgina......I live in Michigan.

P.S. If I confused anyone by town, I mean the real town I live in not AC:WW town.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 29, 2006)

cool.  GO MIDWEST!  I live in Ohio!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm almost a rock.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats, Kolvo...Er...I mean, Fossil, on your rank up.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea. Let's not confuse them.      

Yay! I'm a rock. Let's party!  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> yea I am.


 Really?  I never knew that.  :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, all of you are ranking up pretty fast.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 29, 2006)

All of us noobz get excited and addicted, so we post like Smart Tech.


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm addicted!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> All of us noobz get excited and addicted, so we post like Smart Tech.


What's that supposed to mean? <_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Wow, all of you are ranking up pretty fast.


 Yes, and they're giving me more work, too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay, I want to try one more new name, before the thread is closed. Tell me if you like this.


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Soccerboy8033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You post like crazy!   
B)


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes. I agree. It's usually Smart who is the top-poster unless I'm postrific that day.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll never post as much as you guys.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Okay, I want to try one more new name, before the thread is closed. Tell me if you like this.


It's pretty good, IMO.

And @ your other post. As the others said, you are the top-posting veteran, and you post like a manic. (That's  a good thing)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know I don't pay attention to that anymore, right?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, thanks. I'm thinking of keeping it. :yes:

And, there is some truth to that. I think I did hold most posts in a day for more days than everyone else. Although, I never pay attention to that anymore, since I'm busy with things.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 30, 2006)

I barely attention to it much either because I am not to much active around here anyways.


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 30, 2006)

is confuzzled


hey i like apples


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

yoshi9877 said:
			
		

> is confuzzled
> 
> 
> hey i like apples


 My town in AC:WW has the apple as their native fruit. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 30, 2006)

The only fruit I eat are apples. But I have oranges! Unlimited orange juice! W00t!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

Yay. I just paid off my house complety! PARTAY!!!!!  

 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> The only fruit I eat are apples. But I have oranges! Unlimited orange juice! W00t!


 You eat fruit?


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

Whisper, whisper: Apparently, the Sith bunnies are going to attack this thread at 8:00 Central: Whisper, whisper.


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> Whisper, whisper: Apparently, the Sith bunnies are going to attack this thread at 8:00 Central: Whisper, whisper.


 *whisper stop that whisper don't reveal our whisper plans whisper*


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Soccerboy8033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which side are you really on, Nook? In your sig, there is the Sith bunny....Yet...It also says you are a non-bunny supporter. You need you go with one or the other. Now, decide!


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

*Attacks Wishing Well under Sporges orders*


 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

*graffitis* Hail to sith bunnies!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

Guys, I don't want to sound mean, but could we please keep the fights in the RP board and Town Dump? Thanks. :yes:


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, it's hard to tell. I'm more loyal to the sith.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 30, 2006)

--/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\--
\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/
<(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>((('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>
-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\--

--/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\--
\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/
<(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>((('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>
-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\--

--/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\--
\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/
<(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>((('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>
-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\--

--/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\--
\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/
<(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>((('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>
-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-- 


 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> *Attacks Wishing Well under Sporges orders*
> 
> 
> :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
> ...


 Please don't, I don't want to warn anyone. The chat thread is for chatting, not for RPing. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Guys, I don't want to sound mean, but could we please keep the fights in the RP board and Town Dump? Thanks. :yes:


 ohhhh fine......
To the dump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, don't want to sound harsh, but I want to keep The Plaza as a neutral place, like Switzerland.     

The dump is fine, you can make armageddon 10 fold in there if you want.


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> --/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\----/\/\--
> \(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/\(@@)/
> <(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>((('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))><(('))>
> -/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\-/_^_\--/_^_\--
> ...


 Uh, we should listen to smart. He is the ultimate bunny! :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, but I'm on the Non-Bunny Movement.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Armegeddon 10 you say?

So it shall be!!!


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 30, 2006)

lol WAR!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 30, 2006)

*siths takes over chat thread*  WOO!!! Yet another battle the siths have won!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 30, 2006)

not here!
let them have the nuetral land.

speaking of neutral who here has ever accidently pulled out of your driveway in neutral?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 30, 2006)

fiiiiine


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 30, 2006)

PS for all you not there the sith owns the Dump now!!!!
All hail the evil bunny!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

Doesn't matter becasue Bunnies are BANNED!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

Thanks Bul.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2006)

they did go to far.... but they should be allowed in sigs.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree with zf. They should be allowed in sigs. Just when we started making HQ's in the RPG Board for them is when it was too much...


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2006)

Bingo! They aren't anymore!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2006)

*changes bunny policy*


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *changes bunny policy*


 Uhh, yeah. I saw.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 31, 2006)

just when i deleted my bunny    			 oh well.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2006)

Same here... The Non-Bunny-Movement-Supporter thing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *changes bunny policy*


 Good idea, I think the bunny thing was getting a little _too_ big.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

They are only allowed in sigs. I don't care just stop spaming. It's giving me a headache.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 31, 2006)

What about a bunny thing now?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 1, 2006)

you missed it.
and it shouldn't make you get a headache, no one forces you to look


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> you missed it.
> and it shouldn't make you get a headache, no one forces you to look


 Whatever there is just so much spam so I can't help it.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

I guess it was a good thing I missed it then.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep that is the spam board for you.

What it was made for, I haven't seen so much spammin since well I don't think I have truely a glorious day.

If you want to see what it was  just look now.  it goes to page 9 I think, most threads weren't mine may I point out just the ones that won were lol.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup good thing you did miss it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yup good thing you did miss it.


 I'm glad I missed it, too.


----------

